# Stix and Kota being silly



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Oops, I interrupted their cat meeting...










Flipping around in the sun...










"See momma, I know how to use a chair!"










Stix blows a raspberry










Awww, he's so tired...










Kota modeling










"No momma, I haven't been in the garbage can...why do you ask?"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

great pictures & captions :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow Kota is so much darker than before. I love the one of her on the chair, that is so cute! Stix looks handsome too


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

beautiful kits!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

awe there gorgeous


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Such beautiful kitties!! I just adore Kota. :luv


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

Awww lovely photos


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah..that little Kota girl can be a rat sometimes. :wink: I don't know when she is going to stop getting darker...I'm thinking she will be all brown with black points eventually. I miss her little creamy colored coat.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oops, double post


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

What GREAT pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what pretty kittys!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow you take good photos! 8O 
Of course it helps that your subjects are completely gorgeous!!! :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Punky Jr.... I mean Kota, is absolutely stunning.


----------

